# Places to stay



## Jaker386 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wanting to go out around southern north dakota for some pheasant hunting, wondering if anybody knows of any cheap places to stay that are accommodating to dogs, hotels or houses. Thinking around Ashley area or closer to MN border any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

